# [pfSense] HP DL120 G7 reboot issue



## arginite (Feb 21, 2013)

Currently we run pfSense 2.0.2 (FreeBSD 8.3 I think) on a HP DL120 G7, after a couple of months of up time we needed to do a reboot. Upon reboot we got the following:
Main server

We taught it was a hardware issue so we installed pfSense 2.0.0 on our spare DL120 G7, after installing pfSense we were greeted by:
Spare Server

We have a third DL120 running Debian which reboots without issue, also after installing Debian on the spare server it reboots without issue also.

It's not a major issue as we can power down/up the servers from iLO.

Any idea on what is causing this issue?

System Log for the Main DL120
http://filecloud.io/vlhbcuqg


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2013)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------

